# High Water Ruby horsethief



## Maura (Jun 9, 2017)

I am taking a group down Ruby Horsethief on Monday. Has anyone recently been on this stretch of river with the flows at 23000 cfs? Have have done this stretch of river but not at this level. My daughter who is 14 was going to row a boat. I am starting to reconsider because of the flow. Thank you.


----------



## whiskey_river (Mar 2, 2015)

Still an easy float at high water. Just look out for the swirly currents in black rocks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

I've done it at 30,000. It's still pretty much just flat water, albeit fast moving. We launched at 4 PM and made it to our first camp at black rocks around 6. Black rocks will be swirly with big eddy lines, but again, still pretty easy. I did have to high side getting through the eddy line, but at the time I had little minimal experience.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Ya that stretch is overall pretty easy at 20K, but there remains many times where you need skills only acquired through experience, such as landing on a bank with very fast water. Or getting back into the boat after getting tossed into the drink by a rogue eddy line in case of the missed high side.

Don't underestimate the currents within black rocks at high water, those swirls go down 50 feet and more during runoff. Eddies are few and landings are difficult. Being responsible for their own boat in high flows is a lot to ask from a 14 yo, but it definitely depends on the kid. PFD rule should have no exceptions..

I'd have her ride on your boat and do most of the rowing and rigging (I have two teenage river rat daughters). You'll avoid having her end up in a difficult position and she'd be ready for her own boat on your follow up fall trip. 

Not trying to scare you off, just giving you a little more specific info than that 'it's an easy stretch'. The question deserves a little more than that when talking about a 14 yo kid in 25K cfs. Don't rush it.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Plus one on the above. Current is fast but not too technical. Eddylines are tricky for a new rower. Black rocks is tricky, and will swamp a canoe. In a raft the only issue there is getting stuck in the unpredictable eddies.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Just off a couple days ago.

We had a kayaker go in first and then rafts one at a time.

rattlesnake, black rock 9 and westwater not a problem using that system
however
get rafts where you need to be to land well in advance of the landing move as the current was/is ripping

no problems long as you stay in the middle except as mentioned black rocks swirlies messed with your line

making your miles really easy to do

enjoy!


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I don't think you need to worry, just pay attention to the river. The current is stronger and faster, eddies are smaller, and there are swirlys in black rocks. The water is running 25K right now. There's less space on the ramps at both Loma and WW to rigging and de-rigging but not a problem unless there are some ramp hogs.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

For what it is worth. Since we drive quite a ways we started camping at Robb Park there at Fruita. (showers, nice ramp etc) the night before put in. It is expensive but we run our own shuttle etc to save a few bucks and it is safe to leave a car there in Robb. 

I do not know how the situation is at Loma these days but used to be sketchy there and leaving a car there for a few days was taking a chance. Like I said been a while and I do not know how Loma is these days.


----------



## cometman (Mar 29, 2012)

Just got off it earlier today. We run this stretch often and cannot add much to this thread - except - some of the winds we encountered relatively early in the day yesterday were epic this time around. Start early! Monday looks like a pretty significant wind event. The high flows help get you down, but it still will feel like a river treadmill at times.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I live in Grand Junction and have not heard of any comment about theft, etc. at Loma recently. I've only done a few casual floats on the Fruita Daily (Redlands Parkway to Loma) this year but I see a lot of cars and trucks left there. On my R/H trip last fall we left a new Outback there with no concern. Use common sense and hide or cover your valuables. 

I might do a day trip down R/H or another daily on Monday. Look for me if you want. I have a light blue Sotar. There might be an orange Odyssey and canoe too. 

Steve


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Even if Loma is safe now to leave a vehicle I still prefer to camp and launch from the Colorado River State Park in Fruita. Secure, clean and there are hot showers. When traveling from out of the area it is a very nice resource to have available.


----------

